# Visa / oneway ticket



## Wonderspring (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi all,

In the new year we will move to Tauranga.

My wife has been accepted to university, which starts in feb 2012. Our 2 children have also been accepted to primary, which starts end of Jan 2012.
However, given that time is against us now, since we don't have a student visa etc, we are thinking of traveling to NZ as tourists and once we are there to apply for student visas.

My question is: can we travel on a one way ticket if we can proof that we have funds?

Anybody that has some experience with similar circumstances, I would love to hear from you.

Thanks 
Wonderspring


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Wonderspring said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In the new year we will move to Tauranga.
> 
> ...


Hi there

Without a working, residents or student visa, no - it is unlikely that they will let you on the plane with a one way ticket. You're also taking a chance trying to get a visa once you're here. 

So I'd get filling in forms as soon as you can


----------



## Wonderspring (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Topcat,

Thank you for the reply.

We have written direct to immigration and are now waiting answer. we will live in Tauranga and are so excited. Can I ask what are the favorite areas to live in for a family of 4?

Thanks Wonderspring


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

Good luck Wonderspring, hope it works out ok for you.

Make sure your children have the correct visas otherwise you will have to pay international student fees. Each school has its own fee structure, for instance Tauranga primary school charges $11,500 per annum per child.


----------

